# My Horsey!



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think she's lovely. Nothing really jumps out at me. You're right, she could use a lot more muscle, and I bet she'll look gorgeous after that. She looks a tad bit goose rumped, but I think that's the lack of muscle, which can be fixed. Very nice horse.


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to look and the compliment!


----------



## allie18 (Aug 20, 2009)

is she an arabian she as the distinct features of an arabian the dished face and the slidder fragial body?


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

No she's a Hanoverian that unfortunately lacks a lot of muscle!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing really jumps out at me either, except what you already said, muscle and weight. She seems to have fairly straight legs and I like where her neck ties in. She'll be really gorgeous once she fills out a bit more.

I think she's quite pretty, very sweet face! :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only thing I notice that has not been mentioned yet is that her shoulder seems a bit steep. In that pic of her left side, it looks like she might have a slight roach back but that could also be the way she was standing. Very pretty horse and her face is so sweet.


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for your comments! I do have one question though. I was told by a saddle fitter that she would never have the muscles she would have had if she were younger. Is this true? (I'm trying to buy a new saddle and she has high whithers and slim shoulders. lol)


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

oh she is just beautiful!! I love her, youd better watch her...she might be missing in the morning....hahah


----------



## mckenna310 (Aug 9, 2009)

she has quite a long neck and not the most refined head. she seems a bit camped out behind and she could use lots more muscle. 
but she is very very cute and i think she would make a great jumper. gotta love those redheaded mares!


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for compliments and replies! I love her to death. She's my first horse and she is extremely willing and forgiving which I absolutely adore. 

Thanks again!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

shes very underweight atually, her poverty lines are temendus, her rump is sharp, and her spine is petruding.

ive been trying to put weight on my boy for a long time, with alot more weight will come muscle (once your horse is of weight)

this is my boy a week or so ago, he is still thin, see poverty lines and 'sharp' rump









eventually the rump flattens out and rounds with weight and correct work and the poverty lines fill in


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Charlibum- Thanks for your reply. So you think she needs quite a bit more weight put on? (not trying to argue just trying to make sure I get everybody's critique taken into consideration!) I do agree she definitely needs more weight. Do you think I shouldn't be riding her at her current weight? (right now I'm not because of saddle issues.) 

Another question is how would I get her to put more weight on. Currently she doesn't eat all of her feed. (a mix of grain, oats and beet pulp) She eats most of it but leaves some of the beet pulp. She also has hay that she is given twice a day with her meal and straw bedding which she nibbles on all day. (which I'm told is not the best for her) Usually she gets out into the pasture for an hour or more each day to munch on grass. Is there anything else I should be doing to help her put weight on if she doesn't even finish her meals? Oh and she has been dewormed and has had her teeth floated in the past two months.

Thanks! 
Aly


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

is she on a yea-sac probiotic? if not put her on one, has helped many horses that I know with weight gain issues, how many times are you feeding her a day? feed as many times as you can, even if yor there for an hour and feed half when you arrive and the rest as you leave.
try adding whole barley to replace the oats, you boil it till it goes mushy =]
and see if you can let her on more grass or have her on free choice hay
good luck


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and info! I will definitely talk to the barn manager about getting her more meals a day. She currently gets fed 2 times a day. (thats with hay) Unfortunately I cannot turn her out longer due to my boarding situation. (its basically a 24/7 stall board unless I'm there to let her out. not my ideal situation but better than what it used to be.)

Again thank you so much.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

cool =D
keep me updated, id love to know about her progress

[email protected]


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

I definitely will!


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I would take one like I have of charlis bum, and side on. every week. it keeps you up to date on how the progress is going


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

cute horse!! no critique from me really, she needs a little weight, but i really like the looks of her!


----------



## Alycat (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Twilight! She is such a sweetie. I love her to death!


----------

